# Déclencher une musique sur iPad automatiquement a une date et heure donnée



## Dario54 (30 Janvier 2019)

bonjour à tous
J’ai un iPad dont je me sers pour la Domotique de ma maison et je voudrais pouvoir le faire lire automatiquement une chanson à une date et heure donnée 

Exemple 1: pour l’anniversaire d’une personne de la famille l’ipad lit une chanson d’anniversaire le jour de son anniversaire à une heure donnée sans rien avoir à faire et avec l’ipad En veille.

Quelle application me conseillez vous ?
J’ai essayé avec raccourci mais sans succès...
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonne idée


----------



## Dario54 (31 Janvier 2019)

Dario54 a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> J’ai un iPad dont je me sers pour la Domotique de ma maison et je voudrais pouvoir le faire lire automatiquement une chanson à une date et heure donnée
> 
> Exemple 1: pour l’anniversaire d’une personne de la famille l’ipad lit une chanson d’anniversaire le jour de son anniversaire à une heure donnée sans rien avoir à faire et avec l’ipad En veille.
> ...



J’ai réussi à réaliser dans raccourcis mais si je dors de l’appli ça ne marche plus


----------



## pouppinou (31 Janvier 2019)

Euh... et bien il suffit de mettre une alerte dans ton calendrier à la date et heure voulue. Il suffit de choisir la musique d'alerte que tu veux.
Il faut que la musique soit au format .m4r et tu n'as plus qu'à la glisser dans le dossier "Sons" de ton iPad avec iTunes par exemple. Ensuite sur ton iPad, aller dans les *Réglages* > *Sons* > *Alertes calendrier*, et choisir la musique voulue.
Je ne suis qu'en 9.5.3 sur mon iPad2 mais je pense qu'on peut toujours le faire.


----------



## Dario54 (1 Février 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Euh... et bien il suffit de mettre une alerte dans ton calendrier à la date et heure voulue. Il suffit de choisir la musique d'alerte que tu veux.
> Il faut que la musique soit au format .m4r et tu n'as plus qu'à la glisser dans le dossier "Sons" de ton iPad avec iTunes par exemple. Ensuite sur ton iPad, aller dans les *Réglages* > *Sons* > *Alertes calendrier*, et choisir la musique voulue.
> Je ne suis qu'en 9.5.3 sur mon iPad2 mais je pense qu'on peut toujours le faire.



Oui c’est possible sauf qu’il n’est pas possible de choisir une sonnerie différente selon les différentes alertes 
Pour moi sous ios12 le réglage du son de l’alerte est le même pour tous...


----------



## pouppinou (2 Février 2019)

Dario54 a dit:


> Oui c’est possible sauf qu’il n’est pas possible de choisir une sonnerie différente selon les différentes alertes
> Pour moi sous ios12 le réglage du son de l’alerte est le même pour tous...



Oui effectivement. Excuses moi mais c'est pas toujours évident de se mettre dans la tête des autres 
Mais effectivement j'aurai du y penser.
Alors tu as tout ce qu'il te faut chez aidaorganizer.com
Notamment Aida Reminder ou Reminders. Tu peux les télécharger et les tester pleinement, ensuite si tu veux vraiment avoir l'application complète cela te coutera 1 à 2€ suivant l'application.
Tu peux donc choisir n'importe quelle chanson depuis Musique, ou même enregistrer un message vocal. Et chaque alerte évènement est paramétrable individuellement avec des chansons différentes pour personnaliser chaque alerte.
J'espère avoir bien compris ton attente cette fois-ci 

NOTA : il faut bien que tu autorises la notification "son" dans les réglages iOs de l'application pour entendre l'alerte (chanson) le jour J à la heure H à la minute M


----------

